# Western Flyer X53.  INFO



## oldfart36 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Western Flyer X53.**UPDATE***

53-56 Western Flyer X53, 26"

Just pulled this one out of a shed.

The old guy asked me to swing by, because he had an old bike for me to look at. I could'nt believe this is what was sitting there. It's now mine, best $50 bucks I ever spent.







Plans are to try and stay true to the bike. So much is original down to the grips and jewelled peddles. I suppose what I'm after is a cool X53 (survivor), that tells the story of it's life.

Plans: I think I can message alot of the surface rust, so, cleaning and messaging is a priority, the seat isn't as bad as it looks in the pic, so will try and work with it. Get rid of basket, replace the tires, new chain, then finally, start looking for the frt. fender headlight, and rear fender reflector trim, and horn assembly.

Guys, hoping you all can help. Would really like to pin down the year. Being the skip tooth version, I'm guessing 53-56.

The serial #

MOT-W     2196

*20230*


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm not sure on the year, I'm sure some will chime in pretty soon. But I would clean it up as much as you could and throw a set of tires on it and enjoy it. Sweet bike congrats!


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 9, 2014)

*western flyer x53*

yes the golden greek is right clean it up and enjoy sure like to see it cleaned up when you get it done .  from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hard ot tell from the pics but if that was originally black and gold I think it would be either '57-8? V/r Shawn


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 9, 2014)

MOT-W is a 1957 serial number. Prime candidate for an oxalic acid bath. Less scrubbing and less chance of scratching the chrome.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 9, 2014)

cds2323 said:


> MOT-W is a 1957 serial number. Prime candidate for an oxalic acid bath. Less scrubbing and less chance of scratching the chrome.




Thanks

To all, it is a black and gold originally. Cleanup is going really good, time permitting, I just have another day or so. Will post some pics of the "Survivor X53" when I get her done.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 9, 2014)

PLEASE keep us in mind and take some shots as you begin to bring it back to life. There's nothing like BEFORE and AFTER photos!!


----------



## vincev (Dec 9, 2014)

I think ya have a 1957.


----------



## vincev (Dec 9, 2014)

Does he have the original headlight somewhere???


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 9, 2014)

vincev said:


> Does he have the original headlight somewhere???





Because he had a basket on the bike, that was the 1st question out of my mouth! He said over the years he had no idea what happen to it. I feel lucky though, that, it, the tailpiece, and the horn assembly is all I need to find. It's easier to swallow having to pay some bucks, if you have a bike that is so complete to begin with.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 12, 2014)

When found!







At present!






1957 Western Flyer X53, 26"

True "Survivor X53"
I've put lots of time into this. Love survivors, both in my cars and bikes. The only parts I have added, are tires and seat top, that I already had. Nuts, bolts, and screws, were all still useable, lots of soaking. No paint has been used at all, the only paint on the bike, is what was originally there.

This was the Black and Gold bike, so while working on the bike any gold tints that were still there, I tried to leave. Really like how the fenders turned out, with the slight tint of the chrome still there.

Still have to work on the pedals, then the chain. Time to start looking for the horn assembly, headlight, and tail reflector pieces. Which we all know, will be no small task.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2014)

The fenders for this year were chrome, not painted. V/r Shawn


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 12, 2014)

Sorry, left out a couple words. Now it reads like it should.


----------



## tobytyler (Dec 13, 2014)

looking for pedals chainguard and light any input on where to find?


----------



## tobytyler (Dec 13, 2014)

looking for pedals chainguard and light any input on where to find?


----------



## Big Ape (Dec 14, 2014)

I spend 3 months looking for a chain guard. I luckily found a fairly nice one $125. I have seen the original headlights go over $300. Of course you can use a delta rocket ray base and purchase a repop western flyer top for a little over $100. It looks like you also need the rear reflector and housing, they are available reproduction too.


----------



## Big Ape (Dec 14, 2014)

oldfart36 said:


> When found!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like you put some elbow grease to work!


----------



## the tinker (Dec 15, 2014)

*X53 clean up*

Your x53 turned out nice.  i have a  x53 the same color and condition. would like to clean it up and enjoy like yours. my question is wheredo i find this oxalic acid?   i tryed this licquid (wood bleach) that contained oxalic acid and it did nothing.  if someone could tell what to buy  and proper procedure i would appreciate it. in the past ive used (CROSAVE)  works great ,but fumes are bad.  (ACID MAGIC)  no fumes, but dont leave it on long or chrome will be gone.  (SAFERUST)  non acid works great but very slow.     thanks   larson the tinker


----------



## tobytyler (Dec 15, 2014)

ok thanks ill keep looking didnt know i needed rear housing and light do you have a pic of what it looks like thanks for reply


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 15, 2014)

the tinker said:


> Your x53 turned out nice.  i have a  x53 the same color and condition. would like to clean it up and enjoy like yours. my question is wheredo i find this oxalic acid?   i tryed this licquid (wood bleach) that contained oxalic acid and it did nothing.  if someone could tell what to buy  and proper procedure i would appreciate it. in the past ive used (CROSAVE)  works great ,but fumes are bad.  (ACID MAGIC)  no fumes, but dont leave it on long or chrome will be gone.  (SAFERUST)  non acid works great but very slow.     thanks   larson the tinker




I used NO acids! The items I used to clean up the bike were: Medium, Fine, Extra Fine steel wool, wd40, lacquer thinner (sparringly, only where paint had been spilled on it), lots of time and elbow grease.


----------



## sprocket man (Dec 20, 2014)

You've come thru again with this one--you and your cohort from down south 
(Ohio boys) are really coming thru with some good ones.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 23, 2014)

sprocket man said:


> You've come thru again with this one--you and your cohort from down south
> (Ohio boys) are really coming thru with some good ones.




??? You must have me mixed up with someone else!


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 19, 2015)

Update X53, at present.







This was the Black and Gold bike, so while working on the bike any gold tints that were still there, I tried to leave. Really like how the fenders turned out, with the slight tint of chrome still there.

Still have to work on the pedals, then the chain. On the hunt for the horn assembly, headlight, and tail reflector pieces. Which we all know, will be no small task.


----------

